# Stogie Offshore for few days



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I have been offshore working on a platform for few days trying to redesign some equipment to get the Gas Platform up and running again once we move it to a new location. In the past few days since I have been living on the platform I have made some new buddies and turned a few guys on to smoking cigars.

We have full internet access now by satellite so I have been checking in on the site. At dusk we have been smoking cigars and I took one picture of us smoking. Herf in the middle of the gulf of mexico. I am smoking a 601 Red, my buddies are smoking 3 Siglos and a old Henry.

I hope to be back on land by mid week to get ready for my son's birthday. Already missing home but at least I still got my smokes.

Daniel


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

thats neat! Wheres the piccy??


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

way to go Boss- man


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Cool pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I've always wanted to go out on one of those thats pretty cool, I really hope you make it hoe for your sons birthday though


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

You can't beat that!!! Leading others to the leaf!!! Sign of a great boss!:chief:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Very cool, herfin in the middle of the Gulf! *


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Cool stuff right there Daniel.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hope you strike it bud--

gas and the match-BAAHAHAHA


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very cool job


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very cool, Daniel!! I was a rig pig for 2 winters up in Prudhoe Bay. Nothing like it in the world! I was in 0 degree weather, but it was still a rush.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Now that is just too cool!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like you are making the best of it brother! Pretty cool that you get the net out there now. Hey how did the Old Herny smoker hold up? I smoked one last week and it knocked me on my butt!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool, almost like being on a cruise!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the Pics--you look relaxed--very nice thing getting a few more friends to join along! Will be hearing from you soon--Be Safe!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Interesting work you do...


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow that is kinda cool even if you are working


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

You should have titled your thread, "The only place a cigar smoker is allowed to smoke nowadays." I'm sure there was somebody on the next oil rig complaining about the smoke.


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

looked like it was an awesome day


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pics thanks for sharing them!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

So you're in oil production? Hows about corporate gas cards for all the Clive members? I am sure it could be a business expense / tax write off somehow 

Great job in leading others to the cause!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> You should have titled your thread, "The only place a cigar smoker is allowed to smoke nowadays." I'm sure there was somebody on the next oil rig complaining about the smoke.


No complaining out here! haha, sorry I missed another herf in Houston. Stop having them on days I am out of town.haha!


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

cool pics. Makes me miss my home in Baja on the water. Nice!!!!
FYI...the website is up and running. Check it out under www.stogienubber.com. Hope you like it!
Best,
CHuck


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Smoked my first Old Henery the other day. Man that is one good smoke.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Stogie at least you had some PPE on your hardhat, no sideshields though. Can you tell I am a safety rep for a natural gas pipeline. HA HA. Yes the next time I am in Southern Lousiana, I am going to try and get to fly out to one of our offshore rigs. Not to sure about the helicopter ride out though. Skim the water at high speed. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow! I guess if I had paid attention before, I would have known what you did for a living. Offshore work sounds tough! I'm glad we have hard working people like yourself willing to do it. Thanks Daniel.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Sounds like they found the right guy to bring them natural gas.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great pics Daniel...looks soooo serene too!!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Habana said:


> Stogie at least you had some PPE on your hardhat, no sideshields though. Can you tell I am a safety rep for a natural gas pipeline. HA HA. Yes the next time I am in Southern Lousiana, I am going to try and get to fly out to one of our offshore rigs. Not to sure about the helicopter ride out though. Skim the water at high speed. Thanks for sharing. Flint


Haha, but did you notice my house slippers.:biggrin: We were done for the night.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

terrasco said:


> Cool, almost like being on a cruise!


Yea - except no hot foreign women to serve your meals, and the cute little thing that comes to clean your room everytime you leave isn't there, and no topless sunbathing on the upper deck ...................



doblemaduro said:


> Offshore work sounds tough! I'm glad we have hard working people like yourself willing to do it. Thanks Daniel.


Amen to that!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Cute slippers...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Dan that looks like a great time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

shawn.knight said:


> Cute slippers...


 Christmas Present


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Is there a no metal rule there? i see a watch tan line and no rings on the fingers?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

There are rules like that but the platform that I am working on is dead right now. We were just winding down and I was not wearing my watch. I never wear any rings or watches when I work, kinda uncomfortable. My watch I wear is like an $11 watch so I am not really worried about messing it up. The wedding ring on the other hand is irreplacable if I loose it in 80ft of water. I am really ready to get home. I have alot of designing to do to get this thing flowing gas by October. Lots of long weekends but good money. I would like to take my wife on a vaction after no vacation for the past two years we need a small one.

I would like to go do some fishing somewhere but, I am going to let her choose our destination since she has let me pursue my hobby so intensively this past 1 1/2 years. Time for her.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pic of the sunset daniel


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Now, that is a cool herv!!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

beautiful view of the sunset, thanks for sharing the pictures, Daniel.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Incredible view.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice sunset. nice pics


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, Daniel.:biggrin:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Pics Dude


----------

